# Farenheit 451



## zingazingobee (Jul 17, 2006)

Is Farenheit 451 considered a sci-fi or if it isn't what would it be?


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 17, 2006)

As far as I know, is is considered sf; actually, it's considered one of the classics of the genre. A lot of Bradbury falls more into fantasy, but a substantial number of his stories are indeed sf; and the original version of this story, "The Fireman" was published in an sf magazine.

Oh, and I should have added: Welcome to the Chronicles. If you'd like, we have an introductions section where you can ... erm, introduce yourself, and get to meet everybody. Other than that, jump in and have fun.


----------



## zingazingobee (Jul 17, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> As far as I know, is is considered sf; actually, it's considered one of the classics of the genre. A lot of Bradbury falls more into fantasy, but a substantial number of his stories are indeed sf; and the original version of this story, "The Fireman" was published in an sf magazine.
> 
> Oh, and I should have added: Welcome to the Chronicles. If you'd like, we have an introductions section where you can ... erm, introduce yourself, and get to meet everybody. Other than that, jump in and have fun.


Thank you j.d. for your knowledge about Farenheit since I wasn't entirely certain of what category it fell under.  But did Bradbury ever make "The Fireman" into a movie or did it soley remain in print?


----------



## zingazingobee (Jul 17, 2006)

zingazingobee said:
			
		

> Thank you j.d. for your knowledge about Farenheit since I wasn't entirely certain of what category it fell under.  But did Bradbury ever make "The Fireman" into a movie or did it soley remain in print?


Thanks too for your welcome to the Chronicle!  It's a pleasure to see a nice group of people in these forums.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 17, 2006)

zingazingobee said:
			
		

> Thank you j.d. for your knowledge about Farenheit since I wasn't entirely certain of what category it fell under.  But did Bradbury ever make "The Fireman" into a movie or did it soley remain in print?


As far as I know, only the full novel version, Farenheit 451, was made into a film, by Francois Truffaut ... quite a good film, with a lovely score by Bernard Herrmann, and rather surprisingly faithful to the novel, only making some minor deviations for dramatic reasons.


----------



## zingazingobee (Jul 17, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> As far as I know, only the full novel version, Farenheit 451, was made into a film, by Francois Truffaut ... quite a good film, with a lovely score by Bernard Herrmann, and rather surprisingly faithful to the novel, only making some minor deviations for dramatic reasons.


Thank you once again! I truly appreciate it.


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 17, 2006)

Wholeheartedly agree. Definitely Science Fiction as in future imperfect.


----------



## mosaix (Jul 18, 2006)

In my book definately SF.


----------



## murphy (Jul 18, 2006)

Supposedly, they are doing a remake of this movie, according to imbd.  Brad Pitt was considered for the title role, but I hope he isn't in it.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 18, 2006)

murphy said:
			
		

> Supposedly, they are doing a remake of this movie, according to imbd.  Brad Pitt was considered for the title role, but I hope he isn't in it.


DAMN THEIR EYES!!! *The Wicker Man* (with Nicholas Cage), *I Am Legend* (with Will Smith), and now *Fahrenheit 451*!!! Bleedin' 'ell, can they have NO fresh ideas; and will they leave absolutely NOTHING alone????

This is napalming time, people. Flatten the damn' place!!!!!!! Then sow the ground with salt.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 19, 2006)

When I heard Ray Bradbury speak at LosCon (admittedly a few years ago) he was talking about a version of Fahrenheit 451 that Mel Gibson was trying to get made.  Don't know what happened with that, but I hadn't heard previous to this that Brad Pitt's name had ever been attached to a project involving this.


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 19, 2006)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> When I heard Ray Bradbury speak at LosCon (admittedly a few years ago) he was talking about a version of Fahrenheit 451 that Mel Gibson was trying to get made. Don't know what happened with that, but I hadn't heard previous to this that Brad Pitt's name had ever been attached to a project involving this.


 
Maybe it will be as wonderful as Tom Cruise in "*War of the Worlds*" *










*_Irony-_ The use of words to convey the opposite of their literal meaning. AHDEL 1968


----------



## murphy (Jul 19, 2006)

Just says that Brad Pitt was considered.

Sorry, link doesn't work properly.  Do a search for Farenheit 451 movie and look at the 2007 link.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 19, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> Maybe it will be as wonderful as Tom Cruise in "*War of the Worlds*" *
> 
> *_Irony-_ The use of words to convey the opposite of their literal meaning. AHDEL 1968



Good thing I wasn't eating or drinking anything when I read that, steve.  It would have been all over my monitor.


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 19, 2006)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Good thing I wasn't eating or drinking anything when I read that, steve. It would have been all over my monitor.


 
Better than sneezing on it.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 19, 2006)

You know, this place is good for inducing non-contact Heimlich maneuver...


----------



## carrie221 (Jul 19, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> Maybe it will be as wonderful as Tom Cruise in "*War of the Worlds*" *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But yet you watched the movie anyways more than once... you could not have disliked it that much.   Also don't you own this movie?


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 19, 2006)

carrie221 said:
			
		

> But yet you watched the movie anyways more than once... you could not have disliked it that much.  Also don't you own this movie?


 
The 1953 version was the much superior version by leaps and bounds. Neither one was close enough to the novel to suit me but the acting and the believablility of the characters in the 50s version was much more acceptable. I was very disappointed in Spielberg and Cruise was the same actor that did "*a Few Good Men*".


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 19, 2006)

My apologies for the off topic tangent. although good and bad movie versions of classic books is not too far afield.


----------



## Dave (Oct 5, 2006)

I've just re-read this and I was surprised at how prophetic it is:

The people wear (I-pods) seashells in their ears that sing like thimble-wasps. How many times does that tinny sound annoy you on trains and buses?  

They have full-wall TV screens that show only soaps or reality TV in which the result has been fixed. The media enslaves them and the actors are their substitute friends and family.

Everyone is more concerned with style than content, more with trivia than truth. The appearance of happiness is the highest goal, and drugs used to achieve it. Knowledge and ideas are bad if they do not conform to the politically correct norm.

It was written 53 years ago, but it could be today.

Also I realise now that the 'Rat-thing' in Neal Stephenson's 'Snow Crash' is the 'Mechanical Hound' in this.

Just to go back to the OP question, I read an interview with Ray Bradbury in which he said that he never wrote science fiction. He then corrected himself saying that he did write one story. Undoubtedly, he meant Farenheit 451.


----------

